# acpid doesn't start

## Brain Fury

When i try to start acpid i get

```
 # /etc/init.d/acpid start

 * Starting acpid ...

acpid: can't open /proc/acpi/event: Device or resource busy               [ !! ]
```

No idea why... it used to run a while ago..

----------

## poly_poly-man

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> When i try to start acpid i get
> 
> ```
>  # /etc/init.d/acpid start
> 
> ...

 

AFAIK, you need to load some acpi modules before that. Try adding acpi to your modules.autoload file.

poly-p man

----------

## i92guboj

 *Brain Fury wrote:*   

> When i try to start acpid i get
> 
> ```
>  # /etc/init.d/acpid start
> 
> ...

 

This happened to me some time ago. I fixed it by taking acpid out of the default runlevel, and adding it at boot runlevel.

```
rc-update del acpid && rc-update add acpid boot
```

----------

## Brain Fury

great... starting it in the boot runlevel works.

thnaks

----------

## ok

acpid have to be started before hald, if hald is in the boot runlevel acpid have to be there, too (But I don't think this is the right place..). If you start this services on the CLI first hald have to be stopped, then start acpid and after that you can start hald.

----------

